# 2007 Trigano Tribute INFORMATION



## ingram

Just received the January issue of Motorhome Monthly ( the free one)
Full page ad, for the new 2007 Tribute. I think it must be a repro. of the front page of their brochure because it refers to 'specification overleaf' and it's not there.

What is also not there, is any info. on their website advertised as being:-

www.tributemotorhomes.co.uk

which is still the old 2006 site. .... but 'watch that space' I guess.

Harvey


----------



## DABurleigh

Does this help?

http://www.tribute-motorhomes.co.uk/

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Good spot, Dave. I wonder who the second people are, who badly scan a brochure?

Interesting vans, though. It's a shame that TTs have a bad name for quality of build. I know it's probably rivalry, but almost every van conversion owner I speak to say "Trigano Tribute?" and then take an sharp intake of breath.

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

Horses for courses Gerald. I reckon they offer excellent value-for-money, and gave the panel van conversion sector a damned good fillip.

Now, I'm very happy with my own van and its build quality, but I'd rather not mull for too long its cost divided by that of a TT.

Dave


----------



## ingram

Thanks Dave,
If only the manufacturer would put *their* correct website address in *their* advert!!!

This looks good enough for me to want to view one even if it is only to pick it to bits in detail .... as usual.  

Gerald,
All those Tribute owners who have discussed theirs on this forum seem happy with them with the exception of a very minor niggle or two. I haven't heard any 'quality' complaints, and considering the likes of Timberland and IH can be 40 to 50 thousand pounds the TT looks like value for money on the face of it. I wonder if it has a decent sized kitchen area .... hard to see from that brochure repro. .... and no interior photo's.. appetite whetted though ...  

Harvey


----------



## ingram

An aditional point that I have just noticed. The new Tribute is based on a 3300 mam Fiat whereas the IH Tio R uses the presumably more expensive 3500 base and Timberland and IH use the 3500 Renault base. I don't know what Fiat Timberland use. 

Harvey


----------



## Pammy

We had a new Autosleeper Nuevo which leaked like a sieve right from the start. Good build quality, shame about the leaking roof. Couldn't wait to get rid.

We now have a 2006 Trigano Tribute, which cost less, but at least it doesn't leak!!

As to build quality, we have no gripes at all. Nothing as dropped off, broken, stuck etc. We looked at all the new more expensive panel vans at the NEC in October but couldn't see how they could warrant the thousands of pounds extra cost as compared to ours.

We wouldn't have bought the new Tribute though as the layout wasn't as good as ours mainly because the sliding door section opened immediately after the passenger door. If you wanted to use single beds, you would have had to incorporate the front seats whereas on ours you don't.

Pammy


----------



## oldenstar

At the Excel show the two new Tributes were there, but they had badly botched the longer version! Perhaps rushing for the show, but all the seats were far too high. Also they have installed a full height wardrobe on the offside rear, opposite the washroom, and it looked awful from the back with a very narrow passage between. The upshot is that they are doing several mods before it is shown again.
Personally I still haven't decided which van. but the smaller Tribute is still
one of the front runners
Paul


----------



## Don_Madge

ingram said:


> Thanks Dave,
> If only the manufacturer would put *their* correct website address in *their* advert!!!
> 
> This looks good enough for me to want to view one even if it is only to pick it to bits in detail .... as usual.
> 
> Gerald,
> All those Tribute owners who have discussed theirs on this forum seem happy with them with the exception of a very minor niggle or two. I haven't heard any 'quality' complaints, and considering the likes of Timberland and IH can be 40 to 50 thousand pounds the TT looks like value for money on the face of it. I wonder if it has a decent sized kitchen area .... hard to see from that brochure repro. .... and no interior photo's.. appetite whetted though ...
> 
> Harvey


Harvey,

According to a Dometic engineer at the NEC to remove a fridge from a Tribute some of the fixtures/fittings have to be removed. 8O

Having had a Tribute measured I can quite believe it.

You pay your money and you take your chances :lol: :lol:

Don


----------



## ingram

[quote="Don Madge

According to a Dometic engineer at the NEC to remove a fridge from a Tribute some of the fixtures/fittings have to be removed. 
[/quote]
+++
That was the old one surely ..... :? 
....anyway I'm used to that. I have had to dismantle cupboards in mine twice to access the fridge top: once to seal it 'as per book' to prevent draughts and once to repair a gas leak.
Mine cost a quarter of the price of a Tribute though and I / we love it. 
There isn't a perfect 'van though ... 
Getting a bit off track here now ....

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar

We wouldn't have bought the new Tribute though as the layout wasn't as good as ours mainly because the sliding door section opened immediately after the passenger door. If you wanted to use single beds, you would have had to incorporate the front seats whereas on ours you don't.

Pammy[/quote]

Very good point Pammy-However the new 2007 pamphlet shows the 2 singles made up without using the front seats, and quotes two singles or transverse double as standard. Never thought to check that when looking over the actual beast yesterday, though fortunately management and I are both a little vertically challenged.
Have to say the van looks great and appears such good value for money when compared with most others.
Paul


----------



## ingram

oldenstar said:


> Never thought to check that when looking over the actual beast yesterday,.
> Paul


Paul, where did you see one. I have been searching the dealers websites( listed in the 'old' Tribute website) trying to find one who admits to having one ....... no luck.

Harvey


----------



## oldenstar

Hi Harvey
Freeborn Motorhomes at Southampton had an open weekend 1st to 3rd December, and although it was a fair old jaunt from Torbay I thought it a good opportunity to see the 2007 models, including the new Tribute 550.
It was still a pre-production model, but generally as production model.
I took 3 or 4 inferior pics (small showroom, basic camera-couldn't get it all in) but you are welcome if you mail me at [email protected] .
The wife surprisingly liked it more than our other preference, so I will
probably order one soon. It really does look very impressive.
I hate buying early production anything really, as there are usually bugs to be sorted, so I may yet wait until either Shepton Mallett or the NEC in February.
Paul


----------



## ingram

Paul,
I'm about 40 minutes from Freeborn but I didn't know about the open day 'till this morning  

Looking at the plans, I think that I'd prefer to spend the extra bit on the lwb version ... agree about waiting for 'others' to find the bugs  

I'll mail you.

Harvey


----------



## 99431

I thought some people might be interested in the below.

We bought a (new) Trigano Tribute in mid 2006, and I was interested to see the details of the new versions. We've had a number of short trips, and one 6 week trip to Spain & Portugal. FWIW, here are a few comments.

We like the overall design. It works for us, we're not too large, and can move around OK. The combined shower/toilet is OK for us. Strangely, the new design removes one of the most important (for us) features: the seat immediately behind the front passenger seat. This gives us a good second 'lounging seat' when the front seat is swivelled round.

Also the 'longitudinal bed' option seems to have gone from the 5.5 version. This is the one we use all the time, it's big enough, and we don't have to carry around an extra bed cushion.

Also we like the removable carpets and the separate table.

The new 6-speed gearbox, ABS, cruise control, heated wing mirrors, height adjusters & cab blinds look good ideas.

The Trigano is good value, but there is a little of "you gets what you pays for": we've had a number of minor snags.

The worst was a leak - one wall panel got very wet. When we took it back, the guy in the service dept said, "Do you have roof bars, we know there's a problem with them?". So with a bit of luck they also had a solution - so far, so good.

The material on the driver's seat has started to show signs of wear, after 6 months & 4000 miles! A report has been sent to Trigano. This is obviously not 'fit for purpose'. I think that this will have to be replaced, and I hope this doesn't become a major argument between Trigano & me.

The little white discs that stick to the Velcro on the cushions keep pulling out of the walls. A little 'No More Nails' when replacing the fixing screws seems to sort that.

The Velcro used to hold the curtains over the windscreen came unstuck - annoying but it's sorted out now.

A wooden slat in the bench seat/bed broke, and was replaced (no sniggering please).

All the problems (apart from the leak and the upholstery) are pretty minor, but annoying. A little more care in the design/choice of materials would have prevented them happening, but nothing's perfect, I guess. Maybe every new van has similar teething problems, I don't know.

On the whole, we like the Trigano because it's big enough, has two lounging seats, is small enough to park almost anywhere, and can go up mountain roads, etc. However, a bit more attention to detail would have made thing better at very little cost. You pays your money, and ...

HTH


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for that, Jon

When I mentioned quality before, I thought build quality was fine on those I'd looked at. It was more the thickness (and hence comfort) of the seat cushions and choice of materials. When you look at IH and Timberland, you can see the extra quality. Whether it's worth the extra £1000s is a moot point.

I'm sure Trigano could make the cushions thicker for just a few quid, but then it might bring it into moire direct competition with the others, and they'd no doubt charge much higher prices. At the moment, there's little to compare 'down at their end' of the market.

Still thinking ....

Gerald


----------



## oldenstar

Excellent report Jon.
It is interesting that the two new Tributes seem to fall between two stools-the 550 is shorter, losing the seat behind the passenger seat. losing the longitudinal double, and also the third seat belt! But it is under 18ft long.
The 650 just under 20ft still loses the extra seat but retains the third seat belt (something to do with fixing locations), retains the longitudinal double, and gains the shower cabinet, full oven, and large fridge freezer.
Interestingly the latest MMM Buyers Guide shows the 650 as having no rear entry?-Have they modified it after the poor reception at Excel, or is it an error in MMM? We shall see.
Despite my order for the 550 my dealer knows I wish to see the 650 before the actual purchase. Still waiting for either of them to appear.
Paul


----------



## rod_vw

So, two very similar domain names, but what were you looking at??

This is what network solutions say....

Domain name:
tribute-motorhomes.co.uk

Registrant:
Emm-Bee Caravans

Registrant type:
Not supplied

Registrant's address:
Prettywood, Bury New Road
Bury
Lancs
BL9 7HX
United Kingdom

Registrant's agent:
LCN.com Ltd t/a lowcostnames.co.uk [Tag = AI]
URL: http://www.lowcostnames.co.uk

Relevant dates:
Registered on: 03-Nov-2006
Renewal date: 03-Nov-2008

Domain name:
tributemotorhomes.co.uk

Registrant:
AUTO-TRAIL LTD

Trading as: 
AUTO-TRAIL V.R. LIMITED

Registrant type:
UK Limited Company, (Company number: 3533638)

Registrant's address:
TRIGANO HOUSE
GENESIS WAY
EUROPARC
GRIMSBY
NORTH EAST LINCOLNSHIRE
DN37 9TU
United Kingdom

Registrant's agent:
Areti Internet Ltd t/a Get The Name [Tag = GETTHENAME]
URL: http://www.areti.net

Relevant dates:
Registered on: 04-Oct-2006
Renewal date: 04-Oct-2008
Last updated: 13-Oct-2006

I'll leave you to draw your own conclusions.


----------



## chopper

*Triganos*

Read the comments on quality of build within this thread and all I can say is that mine is adorable, have only had minor gripes with the 'van part, biggest gripe was immoboliser in the fiat engine but thats sorted now so we wont rake that up or i will be back on valium!

mines is a 54 reg, but reading this thread i didn't realise there was a choice between long and short version, i thought they were all the same.

I've had static caravans little tourers, big tourers, little motorhomes and big motorhomes but i love my trig. Serendipity to me is parking on the rough car park above Freshwater Bay IOW and watching the world go by, or secondly the car park at Dunnets Head Scotland and having to hang onto the wall as the wind is that rough, closely followed by the lay by at the top of the Cairngorms eating corned beef, onion and red sauce baps watching 14 different kinds of weather come over in less than an hour, ok you guessed it i like the simple life.

regards to all

keith


----------



## ingram

Keith, it is only the new 2007 Tributes, based on the new 2007 Fiats, which have alternative lengths.

Harvey


----------



## 92497

Hi Jon2000,
I also have an 06 Tribute with the roof bars. Can you tell me a little more about the leak that you mentioned , in particular the cause and remedy, so that I can see if mine has the same problem.I have been very pleased with our Tribute overall. I looked at other panel van conversions before purchase but thought they were over-priced and not as comfortable as the Tribute.
Haggler


----------



## grumpyman

I have the silver Tribute find the vehicle brilliant to drive which I do every day to work.Bad points the cab seats lack side support so going round a corner you feel you have to hold on.The cab heating is poor as far as around the wifes feet are concerned.I spoke to the supplier of my vehicle yesterday he is still waiting for deliver of his 2007 models.The reason he gives is that the largest sellers are France and Germany since they ordered the 2007 models the tax has increased but the manufacturers are having to supply at the original cost and so they are taking precedence.As usual the good old UK comes second.Just another point has anybody used the ladders on the back to climb up my dealer states they are simply cosmetic and should not be used and you should not climb onto the roof also has anybody fitted a Awning and which one thanks


----------



## 99431

Hi Haggler

The leak showed itself in the panel immediately behind the driver's seat, the one with the pockets. The material got very wet during heavy rain while away in Spain/ Portugal. It didn't seem so bad when parked on the drive waiting to go to the garage.

We've had it fixed, and no problems so far, but it's mainly been on the drive, so we'll have to see. Fingers crossed. We're about to drive to Morocco, so maybe that will provide a test (although I'm hoping it won't rain too much there). I don't know in detail what they've done to fix it - too busy over Xmas to look!

Grumpyman,

I have used the ladder, but don't put much on the roof, so my use is limited. It seemed to work. The main annoyannce is that I have to take the bikes off the rack to get the ladder down, but I can live with that.


In general, I agree that they're a great 'van, easy to drive, good layout, comfortable. Just a few small niggles ...


----------



## 92497

Hi,
I never use the ladder but i have climbed up it just to test and it was OK. I wonder if the stress it puts on the rear door is a reason why its use is not recommended. I have thought of taking it off and attaching a storage box instead.
We use a khyam Excelsior with the Tribute. It is easy to erect, very spacious, fairly light in weight for an awning and is a drive away type. These awnings can be attached to Fiamma rolll out awnings though I use another method of attaching it above the sliding door.Hope this Helps.


----------



## oldenstar

I inadvertantly sent a query re availability to the www.tribute-motorhomes.co.uk site (which a previous poster correctly stated is in fact Emm-Bee Caravans). Herewith the reply, so draw your conclusions:-
_Thanks for your enquiry regarding Tribute motorhomes. Details of the two
layouts available and specifications can be found on the web site
http://www.tribute-motorhomes.co.uk/ Great news! The 550 model is due in
stock at the end of January and the 650 mid February. They offer incredible
value for money. However the factory have told us that they are reviewing
their prices for the 2007 season and are due to have an increase As a main
dealer we unfortunately have to accept whatever price increase either of the
manufactures impose on our forward order stock. Order now for 1st March
delivery! However as the customer, you are in the enviable position that
they will guarantee to keep the current price against orders placed with us.
Order now for 1st March delivery! Our opening times and a map of how to
find us can be found on our web site www.emm-bee.co.uk _
When one looks at the correct web site (www-tributemotorhomes.co.uk) the aforesaid Emm-Bee Caravans are not listed as dealers?
Paul


----------



## oldenstar

Well it is nearly the end of January-The two Tributes, 550 and 650, seen at Shepton Mallett were the pre-production models.
The guy from Trigano said that the 550's were already arriving in the UK, but no evidence of this yet at my dealers.
Has anyone seen a production model of either yet?
Paul


----------



## grumpyman

There is a chance my van might be written off looking at the new version the 550 does not offer the same equipment as my old one ie Oven Fridge freezer and a 3rd seat.The 650 offers the same fridge freezer and a separate shower (which we would not use) If needs be i will look for a 2006 model better layout and cheaper.


----------

